# Synthroid/cytomel vs thyrolar



## Lisa p (Jul 19, 2011)

Could somebody explain the differences between these treatments? Also would love to hear any experiences you've had with thyrolar. I'm thinking about switching to thryrolar. I am on 75 synthroid and 15 cytomel. Thanks for any input


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lisa p said:


> Could somebody explain the differences between these treatments? Also would love to hear any experiences you've had with thyrolar. I'm thinking about switching to thryrolar. I am on 75 synthroid and 15 cytomel. Thanks for any input


From what I can understand, Synthroid is synthetic T4, Cytomel is synthetic T3
and Thyrolar (Liotrix) is synthetic T4 and T3 as per Forest Pharmaceuticals.


----------



## Lisa p (Jul 19, 2011)

i'm just wondering if thyrolar is time release. would make it alot easier to take meds just 1 time a day!!


----------

